# Probiotics work then stop working



## shalsays (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi everyone I've only tired two kinds of probiotics but both have worked for a bit then just stopped working or actually made my symptoms worse.First I tried Activia back in like December of last year. It actually worked great for a while, maybe a month? Then my symptoms started coming back, and I was having bad stomach pains and diarrhea. I stayed off probiotics for a while. Till I saw Phillips Colon Health one day and just decided to try it. It worked for like 2-3 weeks and then everything went back again. Do I need to just keep trying ones? Or I was thinking that maybe I get too much of the good bacteria in my body and it does more harm then good? Is that possible? lol I'm not sure, I'm just looking for another fix to make me feel okay again.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think you can overdose on them.One problem with IBS is that is waxes and wanes and sometimes symptoms come back stronger than any one control and you can get breakthrough.Sometimes if you keep using something you find that it still works once the symptoms calm back down and may make the bad times further apart.You have to decide if you need 100% every day all the time or it is not worth taking for you, or if 75% better 75% of the time (or whatever the percentages) is good enough to spend the money for something.Sometimes people will need to do a couple of things in a combination to find really good control all the time and can't rely on just one thing by itself to do the job.


----------



## Mr. Natural (Jul 18, 2010)

shalsays said:


> Hi everyone I've only tired two kinds of probiotics but both have worked for a bit then just stopped working or actually made my symptoms worse.First I tried Activia back in like December of last year. It actually worked great for a while, maybe a month? Then my symptoms started coming back, and I was having bad stomach pains and diarrhea. I stayed off probiotics for a while. Till I saw Phillips Colon Health one day and just decided to try it. It worked for like 2-3 weeks and then everything went back again. Do I need to just keep trying ones? Or I was thinking that maybe I get too much of the good bacteria in my body and it does more harm then good? Is that possible? lol I'm not sure, I'm just looking for another fix to make me feel okay again.


My sister in law is a gastroenterologist and told me that most over the counter probiotics have too many fillers and not enough nutrient support to help long term gastrointestinal related illness and diseases. After researching the market for a long time she just discovered a new product that beats anything on the market hands down. She tells me that they are getting ready to offer free trials. If you email me I will let you know who they are and where you can research them


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Why not just tell us all?


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Thai-I have had good luck from the probiotics I rec'd from the IBS Treatment Center in Seattle. I think they are about $30 for 60. You can go to their site and order by googlign IBS Treatment Center. Let me know if you have questions. I don't check this site every day but will try to do so tomorrow if you have questions. Best of luck!!


----------

